# Unregistered snakes



## Reecehay (May 2, 2016)

Hey guys!

I have a reptile permit and snakes that are registered but I have taken a small children's Python off someone that didn't bother to give it the time and was just going to kill it. They had an expired permit and just gave away the snake. 

Is anyone aware of a way I can put him on my permit? Possible declaring as a donation or something of the sort? 

Thanks!!


----------



## chuckie0121 (May 2, 2016)

What state are you in for a start?


----------



## Reecehay (May 2, 2016)

I live in Queensland.


----------



## BredliFreak (May 2, 2016)

What kind of sick @sshole would kill a pet childreni? That's my question. Also, good luck trying to get it on permit, I hope you can take good care of it. I'm not sure that it would be easy, expired permit and no number given wouldn't please the NPWS that's for sure. I hope it all goes well.


----------



## Reecehay (May 2, 2016)

Yeah it was underweight. Been stuck in a tiny little glass tank with no UV or heat and wouldn't eat for weeks on end. I've got him in a 4ft tank now and he eats every week. Such a nice personality too but as you said it wouldn't please them and that's why I'm not quite sure which way to go.


----------



## kingofnobbys (May 2, 2016)

I wouldn't go out of my way to make adding it to your permit hard by telling the boofocrats anything more than the species, date you acquired it, and the permit no (even if it is expired) , name and address of the prior owner , it being held by them without a current permit is their problem not your's, I wouldn't volunteer any info regarding the status of the other person's permit.

If there is an issue, the boofocrats will send the stormtroopers to their place to hassle and fine them. Again - not your problem.


----------



## pythoninfinite (May 2, 2016)

If the "donor" had a licence, even an expired licence, and you have the details, you could ask the "donor" to explain to the wildlife people that he/she had lost interest in the snake, let the licence lapse, but he/she passed the snake onto you for want of knowing what else to do. People lose interest all the time, and many don't tie up the loose ends with the Departments when their licences expire. All departments are under resourced, so don't have time to follow up on every lapse. If you approach them, preferably in tandem with the person you got the snake from, it saves them the time following up on a lapsed licence, and should resolve the issue with your recent acquisition. It would be far easier for them to terminate a licence and re-permit the animal to you than go through a process of punishing. People lose interest all the time and just disappear off the radar - it doesn't make their jobs easy but it's not a hanging offence, and it would be better for you to make the approach openly rather than wait for them to follow you or your "donor" up.

Kingofnobbys wrote an alternative strategy while I was writing mine - his might be a better approach actually - if you have the details (licence number etc) of the person who gave you the snake, just enter it as normal into your record book - it really isn't your problem if the permit had expired, and it would be highly unlikely that they'd bother to confiscate your snake anyway if it's now legit and in good hands.

As mentioned recently in a few threads here, snakes don't need UV by the way.

Jamie


----------



## alexbee (May 3, 2016)

Ive tried to do this same thing before... they wont let you mate..


----------



## BrownHash (May 3, 2016)

alexbee said:


> Ive tried to do this same thing before... they wont let you mate..



Just a few questions regarding this:
Did the original owner of the animal previously have it on a license or was there no license at all?
Did you ask the authorities to place the reptile onto your license, or did you just submit it as you would any other animal?
Did they confiscate the animal and re-home it, or destroy it?

A can't see why the authorities wouldn't just transfer the animal onto a new license if it is already in their system. I would suggest going with kingo***obbies advice and dealing with the authorities if there is an issue.


----------



## Wokka (May 3, 2016)

A buyer has no way of knowing if an animal is licensed let alone if the seller is licensed. if you submit the license number given to you by the seller then that is all that can be done, and it would be reasonable to expect that the animal would be transferred.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 3, 2016)

Wokka said:


> A buyer has no way of knowing if an animal is licensed let alone if the seller is licensed. if you submit the license number given to you by the seller then that is all that can be done, and it would be reasonable to expect that the animal would be transferred.


One would expect that to be the case but the boofocrats expect us ( the seller /buyer ) to verify the details:-
For NSW readers check General conditions #3 & #4 on your keepers licence


----------



## Wokka (May 3, 2016)

You cant verify details when animals don't have individual unique identification and licenses are not photo licences.


----------



## bipolar_bear (May 4, 2016)

I have a similar situation on hand that I'm not sure what to do about.
I'm located in South Australia and don't have a reptile license as of yet as I only have 1 reptile, my bredli. If I was to take on a neglected bearded dragon how would I go about it in regards to putting it on a permit? The owner of said beardie does not have a permit as it is his only reptile and it was caught on private property. What's the best way to go about it folks?


----------



## meako (Jun 1, 2016)

If you have 1 reptile you neeed a license. OR you are liable to be hassled out by the relevant authority.
*** if you canafford to feed a snake you can afford the license.The best thing for that beardy would be to let it go back where it came from.
To the OP -you've nursed the thing back to health and are caring for it properly.Right? The whole deal with licensing is to ensure that this is what happens and to avoid the doodle whackers who kill their reptiles through ignorance and neglect.
just declare it -as was mentioned prior by the time they get round to you the snake will be dead of old age.


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 1, 2016)

[MENTION=38838]meako[/MENTION], in South Australia, you don't need a permit for 1 bird, mammal or reptile on the basic list. More than one, and you do, even if it's 1 bird, 1 reptile, etc. DEWNR here aren't keen on it, but you can have 1 reptile, and your partner can have 1 as well. This is potentially a way around you problem, Bipolar_bear. Someone else in your household can be the "owner" of the beardie.
However, if it has come from the wild, the best thing you can do for it is to feed it back to good health, and then let it go in an appropriate area.


----------



## Wally (Jun 1, 2016)

meako said:


> If you have 1 reptile you neeed a license. OR you are liable to be hassled out by the relevant authority.
> *** if you canafford to feed a snake you can afford the license.The best thing for that beardy would be to let it go back where it came from.
> To the OP -you've nursed the thing back to health and are caring for it properly.Right? The whole deal with licensing is to ensure that this is what happens and to avoid the doodle whackers who kill their reptiles through ignorance and neglect.
> just declare it -as was mentioned prior by the time they get round to you the snake will be dead of old age.



If you're implying that licence holding equates to proper husbandry practices from the licensee then something has gone awry along the way.


----------



## meako (Jun 1, 2016)

OK sorry I live in the nannynsw state.
Dont want to offend anyone but the SA govt probably needs to rethink that 1 reptile deal.Sounds like their policy is more or less a rather pathetic easy to get round box tick.
Its beaurocracy I dislike not unlicensed reptile keepers.
The OP is doing the right thing and seeking information.
Thats good.


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 2, 2016)

SA has one of the best, and easiest to navigate, permit systems in Australia. Why not allow people to own one native creature without a permit? As Wally has pointed out above, a permit does not equate to better husbandry. People who might wish to own one reptile, or buy one for their children, might be put off by having a permit. I see it as a good encouraging way for our hobby to grow.


----------



## stusnake (Jun 2, 2016)

If the previous owner had it on licence, regardless of the current license state, get the details and use it on tranfer to your licence. the fact that the person in question hasnt renewed it doesnt fall on you, just play dum to it, for all you knew he had it on licence and you got his licence details... covers you and the snakes transfer to a more responsable owner. let the authorities deal with him, if they ever manage to do so.


----------

